# Pattern - Strawberry Shortcake doll



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Strawberry Shortcake Doll (how I made her)

This pattern begins AFTER the doll's body is made, meaning the arms, legs, torso and head. I do it this way because I wing all my doll bodies and don't follow a pattern for that, but I DO suggest that you can use ANY doll pattern you have on hand or you may even want to use the Poppet pattern which seems to be quite popular here, to make the doll, itself. Just my opinion, it's not the body that makes the dolls, it's all those finishing touches you add after that that really makes the doll and gives her character. Use whatever pattern you have or get the Poppet pattern. All should work. Just choose a pattern that is close to an 18 or 19 inch doll.

Now...

Before you make the body parts (arms, legs, hands, torso and head) you should know what colors to use for them. The ONLY parts of the body that are flesh colored are the arms, hands and head. The trunk or torso of the doll is worked all in white. The legs are worked in green and white stripes, 4 rows white, 4 rows green - the Mary Jane shoes are worked in magenta as well as the skirt and hat. I used 4 ply Vannas Choice Lion Brand, color Magenta, for these. I used oddments of my stash for the green and white striped socks. For flesh color I used Caron Cream 0589, comes in a 1 lb bag. I always work with a 4 ply worsted wgt yarn for all my dolls. I used size 3 straight needles to make my dolls body.

AFTER THE BODY IS MADE:
THE SKIRT

I made the skirt using 4 ply Vannas Choice Lion Brand yarn, color Magenta next.
This skirt is not my pattern but is a free pattern download from Crystal-Anne Smith on Ravelry called Frilly Skirt you can get it here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frilly-skirt-pattern

My doll is 19 inches tall (without the hat) but the skirt easily fityarn gives. I knitted it using size 3 straight needles. But I made 2 adjustments: where it said to knit in stocking stitch for 15 rows I knitted one more row, a 16th row ending off with a purl row because the next row HAD to be a knit row but by following her directions I just didnt wind up with that purl row. At the end of the patternI only did 5 rows of ribbing. 
Using a yarn needle work the yarn back thru the last row of stitches instead of binding off, slip the skirt on the doll body and pull tight. Doing it this way locks the skirt in place, no need to sew the skirt on that way. This pattern is worked from the bottom of the hem, up.

PUFFY SLEEVES

Make 2 in white. These are sewed on at the shoulder using matching yarn color. 
I used number 3 straight needles. Because I like to use up my stash I went with my Red Heart yarn, Soft White Med 4.

PATTERN
CO 24 sts
1)	Knit 10, increase in each stitch to the end (38)
2)	Cast on 10 sts at beg of this row, purl these 10 and remaining sts (48)
3)	Knit to the last 8 sts, stop
4)	turn and purl to the last 8 sts
5)	turn and knit to last 9 sts
6)	turn and purl to last 9 sts
7)	turn and knit to the end
8)	purl 24, increase 1 st, purl 23 (49)

rows 9 thru 19)(next 11 rows) work in stocking stitch (49)
note: I did 11 rows because the yarn used here is a thinner yarn. Otherwise I would have only knitted just 7 rows for the thicker yarn I usually work with. I liked this softer yarn.

20) p2tog to last stitch, p1 (25)
21) k2tog, k5, k2tog, k7, k2tog, k5, k2tog (21)

Garter stitch 3 rows (knit all 3 rows). Bind off. Finished.

THE CAP
MATERIALS I USED

Red Heart Worsted  White (small amount used for white band around the cap)

Impecable - color: Rich (used for main portion of the cap)

# 3 needles (used to knit white band around bottom of the cap)

# 8 needles (used to knit the main portion of the cap)

CO 55 stitches using white and #3 needles
RIBBING ROWS (pattern starts with white band at bottom of the cap)
1)	(K1, P1) to last st, K1 (55)
2)	(P1, K1) to last st, P1 
3)	(K1, P1) to last st, K1 
4)	(P1, K1) to last st, P1 
5)	(K1, P1) to last st, K1 -drop white switch to cap color (55)

INCREASE ROW working in cap color Rich Orchid
6)	P1, K1, (inc 1, K1) repeat across till last st, P1 (81)
7)	Purl across

NOW CHANGE TO SIZE 8 NEEDLES 
8)	Beginning with a knit row and working in stocking stitch work until piece measures 4 inches from the beginning (entire piece) ending with a Purl row.

9)	knit across
10)	purl across (81)

INCREASE ROW
11) (K2, inc 1 in next 2 sts) across (120)

Rows 12 thru 26: purl 1 row, knit 1 row starting with a purl row and ending on a purl row for row 26.

DECREASE ROWS (work all K2togs thru back loops in all decrease rows):

27) (K2tog, k20, K2tog tbl) across (110)
28) purl (110)
29) (K2tog, k18, K2tog tbl) acrossb (100)
30) purl (100)
31) (K2tog, k16, K2tog tbl) across (90)
32) purl (90)
33) (K2tog, k14, K2tog tbl) across (80) 
34) purl (80)
35) (K2tog, k12, K2tog tbl) across (70) 
36) purl (70)
37) (K2tog, k10, K2tog tbl) across (60)
38) purl (60)
39) (K2tog, k8, K2tog tbl) across (50)
40) purl
41) (K2tog, k6, K2tog tbl) across (40)
42) purl 
43) (K2tog, k4, K2tog tbl) across (30)
44) purl
45) k2tog across (done) (20)
Draw yarn thru all stitches and pull tight.

THE PEAK
Cast on 28 sts
Stocking stitch 2 rows beg with a knit row
Working in stocking stitch cast off 1 stitch at the beg of every row till 18 stitches remain.

Still working is stocking stitch knit 2 tog at the beg of every knit row, purl all purl rows but do not cast off on the purl rows, work this way till 12 stitches remain, then cast off all sts.

STRAWBERRIES ON HAT AND SKIRT
I used plastic buttons that are shaped like strawberries and just sewed them on. I used 1 large one for the skirt which I got on Etsy from LILLIANOLIVE Set of 8 21mm Red and Green plastic buttons. This one large strawberry is stiched on a little to the left side of the skirt near the folds about 3 inches from the hem bottom. 
The smaller strawberry shaped buttons I also got from Etsy came from GingerbreadAndComp 10 pc red strawberry buttons. These are stitched all around the skirt. Don't bunch them up so close to each other. By the way I painted these buttons up using a bit of magenta acrylic color. You may choose to embroider yours instead of using the plastic buttons. I used plastic buttons because this doll is for an older child.

The cap also has a couple of green leaves on it. I have no pattern for the green leaves as yet but they should be easy enough to knit up or even crochet. I havent made them yet. Sorrystill waiting for more buttons to come in, then I will decide how to make the 2 leaves.

There is one large plastic strawberry shaped button seated in the middle of the dolls chest. There is also 1 piece of green felt cut in a diamond shape and seated on each side of the strawberry button. These I tacked on with fabric glue then stitched in place. The button was also sewn on.

THE HAIR

For this doll I used the knot method whereby you cut up a bunch of yarn to 23 inches (I used 1 skein of IMPECCABLE, color Burgandy 5mm, a nice thick curly yarn). I would then fold 1 strand of yarn in half and slip the folded half (the end that formed the loop) thru 2 sts on the head of the doll making sure the loop sticks out enough after it has been passed thru the stitches so that the 2 legs of yarn hanging from the bottom of the loop can be pulled thru the loop using a crochet hook to grab them with. Pull tight on the both legs thereby locking the (now) 2 strands of hair in place.

Start by making a row of hair strands about 3 inches above the neck all around the head ended at the back of ear area. Make another row about two inches above the last row. Make a final row above that last rowthis last row should start at top of the forehead to approximate ear area. Fill in any remaining areas at the top section all around the skull.

Let me explain that when you are finished with this, what you will be created is just one big huge mass of thick hair which looks very unrealisticway too much hair, way too thick. So what I decided to do was to give her a hair-cut, a trimming, and so I set about to layer her hair as best I could because I am no hair stylist to be sure. All I did was to begin cutting some of the strands shorter. For example some strands wound up to be about 6 or 7 inches long in places while others were way longer. Still others, particularly at the top of the head, wound up even shorter. You will see as you start to trim down how much better and more natural the hair will look the more you cut away at that mess of hair. Dont be afraid to experiment, you can always replace!!! Thats why I like this knot method!

THE EYES
For this part I am just going to paste in what I already wrote before in another post.

I draw the eye shapes on a piece of paper, first. I work with paper first because it is easier to cut and shape the paper to get the size I want and great for easy positioning of the eyes.

Once I get the correct size right, I then cut out a piece of white felt and fit it to the shape I drew on the paper. Next I cut out a SMALLER green piece of felt (because the doll's eyes are green). This smaller green shape I stick on top of the white piece of felt that I had already seated on top of the paper drawing. It should fit on the white felt in such a way that some of the white underneath is showing. I tack in place with fabric glue. You may choose to stitch in place using matching yarn of course, your choice. I went by the picture I have of Strawberry Shortcake and matched the white areas to what I saw there.

Next I cut out a SMALLER piece of black felt and placed it on top of the green piece, again matching it to what I saw in the picture and again tacking or gluing it in place. If the piece is big enough I will stitch it in place with matching sewing thread.

Then I used a dab of fabric glue to hold all the pieces together so they dont move when I stitch the eyes to the doll's face. I then test the eyes for correct postioning on the doll's head using a straight pin to hold the eyes temporarily in place for me. Once I am sure all looks good to me, I put another dab of fabric glue on the eyes to lock them in position (just a dab, not a lot) to the doll's face.

Then I stitch the all around the eyes using a lighter weight black yarn to outline the eyes like it is in the picture. The final touch is the white dot of highlight in the eyes...done by applying one or two stitches of white yarn.

You could use hot glue instead of fabric glue but only use a tiny bit for holding the positioning of the felt pieces together while you are tacking them in place on the face of the doll.

THE NOSE
The nose I did simply by running the yarn in place on the face a few times till I built up enough bulk to form a smallish pug nose.

THE LIPS
Two strands of pink yarn, one large bit above approx. 1 inch and half and one smaller bit (1) below that one and worked by passing the yarn thru the body of the face and knotting off or hiding the ends in the body of the face as well.

THE SLIP or PETTICOAT
I had a row of lace fabric trim that was about 4 inches wide and 3 feet long. I used this to make the slip. Using regular sewing thread I stitched a running stitch all across the upper part of the trim first. Dont cut the thread yet. I placed the trim around the bottom of the dolls waist about 3 inches above the leg joints and began to pull on the thread until folds appeared all around the doll until the length of trim was absorbed to form a kind of skirt. Once I fixed the folds the way I wanted them, I tacked some in place here and there about the body with a quick stitch at the top of the trim. Done.

Enjoy!!! Any questions just ask.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

She is precious. Thank you for the pattern. It is so easy to go by. You write directions so well I can't see why anybody couldn't follow them without any trouble.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you very much!! I looked on pinterest to see if she was on there. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

loubroy said:


> She is precious. Thank you for the pattern. It is so easy to go by. You write directions so well I can't see why anybody couldn't follow them without any trouble.


My pleasure, but I did notice that the pattern went in here all mixed up, I had to go over it and refix it so it came out right. Now it is corrected. Glad they give us an hour to edit! Phew!! So if anyone copied this pattern you will have to recopy it over again. I had originally pasted it in from MS Word but like I said it went in all messed up! Sorry!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh how cute.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

This is amazingly generous of you to make this little beauty available to us..thank you sooo much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

minniemo said:


> This is amazingly generous of you to make this little beauty available to us..thank you sooo much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My pleasure! 
While I am here I forgot to mention that I added a bit of batting in the sleeves to give it that puffy look. Not a lot just a wee bit. Also the freckles...forgot to mention that too. I worked under a single stitch on the face of the doll just above the nose area. I made a single stitch here and there using my yarn needle and a kind of very light brown yarn. I only had a tiny ball of it left in my stash so I don't know what brand it was but knew it was more than enough for what I wanted. Just pick the lightest brown you have on hand. 
Again, to you all...thank you!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow she is just so adorable will have to do this one, well done you have made a lovely doll!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, great job, again. Thanks for posting pattern.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

You Rock!! I have no need for this but want to show appreciation of your time, sweat and generosity. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for writing down the pattern,she is so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

She is adorable!


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am very partial to Strawberry Shortcake dolls, so I appreciate and love this pattern. I was thinking in my mind how to do it, but now it is written down for me!! Thanks so much!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

How nice of you! and What a treat for us! Thank U!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Cuties Strawberry doll I have seen. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

My daughter used to love this doll when she was a little girl and she will be 40 this year. Thanks for your pattern.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

just to say thank you


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

You all are quite welcome to the pattern. I see I neglected what to do with the finished pieces - the make up part:

The puffy sleeves are sewed on at the shoulders of the doll. Tuck in a wee bit of batting in the sleeve after it is sewed on at the shoulder to give it that puffy look, not a lot just a little. 

The hat peak gets sewed on to the cap. Also you have to knit the peak TWICE. Before it was sewed to the shoulder I inserted a piece of plastic mesh between the two pieces to give the peak a better firmer shape. After the mesh was sandwiched between the two pcs I stitched all around the peak before sewing it to the front of the cap. 

Hopefully I got it all, now....sigh! Anyway, you can always ask me to clarify, I will only be too happy to comply.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing your pattern out, she is so cute!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

She's Adorable - Beautiful needlework :thumbup:


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Is this the same size as the poppet /dumpling dolls. This is the sweetest SS I have ever seen. Great work & thanks for sharing. I'm going back now to see what rose you have done. God Bless.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

She is a true cutie pie strawberry delight &#128521;


----------

